# Tarantulas of Nevada



## Juraki (Jun 17, 2006)

Sometime very soon, I'm planning on doing some hiking in the desert outside of the Reno/Sparks area where I live. I know we have tarantulas for certain, I caught a mature male south of Pyramid lake 16 years ago. My first tarantula.   I was young then and there wasn't much of an internet to speak of since Al Gore was too busy with other things at the time. Anyways, I was turned off of keeping them cuase I just couldn't get him to eat no matter how hard I tried, he  died about 3 months after I brought him home, and I went on for years thinking that they are ridiculously difficult to care for because of that 1 T. (LOL I was a total noob).

My questions are... Does anyone on these boards live in my area? Have you had any luck finding tarantulas around here? What species can be found here? I'm going to guess Aphonopelma Californicum, but was wondering if there were others. I'm sure that southern Nevada would have alot more, but I know they exist up here.

Any info would be great, I'm looking forward to meeting arachno-philes in my area!


----------



## TarantulaLV (Jun 17, 2006)

I too am in Nevada, but in the Las Vegas area. There are many tarantulas in this region but they are not colorfully impressive and exotic. Most you will see if any-- will be males wandering. Aphonopelma males are famous for this in large numbers around this area. I have caught a few wandering across golf courses and even crossing the south strip. Christmas Tree Pass I believe has the largest number of them I have ever seen at one time. Our state is quite large so this info may not be what you had in mind. Let us know what you find and watch out for rattlers!!


----------



## Juraki (Jun 17, 2006)

I'll definatly post anything I find, and good tip with the rattlers, I was born and raised here and have seen plenty of em over the years. They prefere to just get away in the open, but cornering them in a burrow would encite aggression for sure.  

I also know how plain and unexciting looking the species here is/are, but it would still be cool for me at least to have one or two naitive T's.


----------

